# What all Vegetables can my molly eat and how to prepare them?



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a got a few black mollies and i have tried to feed them raw peas and small pieces of spinach but they just dont eat that stuff so i was wondering what more can i feed them and if i made any mistake while preparing the food for them and i would really like to know how to prepare those vegetables so that my fishes gulp up all the food which i give to them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

sam9953 said:


> I have a got a few black mollies and i have tried to feed them raw peas and small pieces of spinach but they just dont eat that stuff so i was wondering what more can i feed them and if i made any mistake while preparing the food for them and i would really like to know how to prepare those vegetables so that my fishes gulp up all the food which i give to them.


Well I've fed my guppies the occasional green pea.
They won't eat it raw though. You can blanch spinach or lettuce (steam or boil at high temperature for a short amt of time)
or give them cooked or canned peas. (I squeeze the pea and only give them the stuff that comes out)


I'd also reccomend that you have a snail or shrimp or something if you're going to feed vegetables... uneaten food can pollute the water pretty fast.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

My fishes really dont like the peas. i tried the peas for them and they ate it and then threw it out of their mouth.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

sam9953 said:


> My fishes really dont like the peas. i tried the peas for them and they ate it and then threw it out of their mouth.


Maybe it's because they weren't cooked enough?
mine like can peas. Maybe it's a personal preference.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Maybe it's because they weren't cooked enough?
> mine like can peas. Maybe it's a personal preference.


when i fed them first time i boiled the peas so that time also they didnt eat it. i agree with u that it might be personal preference.


----------

